# What qualities do you like most about your spouse?



## topgun (Dec 11, 2011)

I love how my husband is a clean freak, that he's outdoorsy too and that he has dinner ready for me when I come home from work and school. Those are only a couple qualities of course 

What qualities do you like most about your spouse?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

He's hard working, great sense of humor, very intelligent, good father, easy on the eyes....lol. Oh, and he can reach things on the top shelf and make a hella steak!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love my husbands very DRY sense of humor 

I love how faithful & honorable he is in all things he speaks from his mouth

I love his raw honesty -he is not a "yes" man.

I love how he opens his heart to me every day 

I love how he craves affection from me- cause I love to give it back. 

I love how he desires making love every day -cause I want the same. 

I love how he can fix near anything, even making his own tools in a pinch.

I love how he looks, very pleasing for a man nearing 50 !

I love how he treats our children - they highly respect & adore their father

I love how how he devotes his life to "family"

I love his work ethic, he is the type who calls off work or is late less than 2 times in over a period of years, he does his job well & co-workers all enjoy working with him.

I love how he comes home & tells me about a love song on the radio that made him think of us - he is very mushy

There is so very much to love... but I will stop .


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

She is my sunshine.

Amazing mom and wife.

Unwavering principles

Very sharp

Funny as hell

Fiesty and strong 

And smokin hot sexy lover


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I love his integrity, his sense of humor, and his consideration - not only to me but others as well.

I also love that he balances my qualities. Sometimes these qualities drive me nuts, just as my opposing qualities can drive him nuts! but we both know we bring balance to each other. I do actually love that he likes to plan and can be slightly rigid with how he approaches some aspects of life. I go with the flow without a plan and while this seems to work for me, I think the balance of us together is needed. So I love the qualities he has, that I don't have.

Oh and he makes THE BEST mac n cheese.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love that hubs is a man of few words, but is a man of his word.

I love his silliness. 

I love his relaxed nature.

I love that he can talk to anyone about anything.

I love that he's social. I am not.

I love that he takes pride in himself and our family.

I love that he loves my ass. :rofl: Well, I do.

I love his work ethic. He works so hard for us...and always says if he loses his job, he'll get 3 more to make ends meet. I never worry about money with him. He makes me feel secure.

I love how level headed he is. Sometimes I wish he'd just let loose though lol...I'm the crazy one.

I love his bottom lip. lol. I seriously love it. 

I love his edgy side. Tattoos, motorcycles, car racing. rawr.

I love that he pushes himself to be a good husband, even if he's uncomfortable with the effort (he's not affectionate by nature).


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the way he embraces my culture, without trying to be something he is not.

I love the way he anchors me, since I am a head case.

I love the way he respects my resilience and strength.

I love the way he does not try to control me.

I love the way he makes me feel safe.

I love his d!ck. (Just being honest!)

I love having sex with him.

I love that he is going under the knife, so that we never have to worry about birth control again.

I love the way he puts up with my crazy family.

I love the way he cherishes our kitten, yet pretends he doesn't care.

I love his sea blue eyes and his deep voice.

I love that he is the perfect age for me...not too young or too old.

I love how romantic he is.

I love the way he appreciates my cooking.

I love the way he loves my ambition and encourages me to finish college once and for all.

I love how patient he has always been with me, even when I try to push him away.

I love the way my brothers and my family loves him.

I love the how sweet he is to my nieces. 

I love the way he does his best to provide little extras for me. (getaways and the like.)


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> He's hard working, great sense of humor, very intelligent, good father, easy on the eyes....lol. Oh, and he can reach things on the top shelf and make a hella steak!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are we married to the same person? :lol:

My H is very strong, takes care of himself, works out, works very hard (self-employed), great father to our daughter (she just adores him), he's funny and witty, and he is a good looking man! And he's awesome at grilling out dinner! 

:toast:


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I love that hubs is a man of few words, but is a man of his word.
> 
> I love his silliness.
> 
> ...


I love reading your posts. You are a positive, good natured and funny person. Thanks 

I love how he always makes the bed when it's messy. 

I love how he smiles, and when he's really smiling, he smiles with his eyes.

I love how he kisses my back when I'm getting dressed and then walks away not saying a word.

I love how easy it was for him to accept my children as his own.

I love how he talks about anything, even if it's a new cookbook I got.

I love how he wants to be connected as a family.

And tons more


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Smart as hell

A better manager than I'll ever be

Kind to a fault, but tough as nails underneath.

Helluva pistol shot 

Auburn hair and green eyes


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I love that he's handsome, has a nice @ss, and has become more attractive with age.
I love that he's great in bed, considerate, unselfish, and fun. And that we have the same drive most of the time.
I love that he can fix pretty much anything, is proud of that fact, and usually does so without my asking him to.
I love his work ethic, his intelligence, and the fact that he says what he means and means what he says. He isn't rude, but he doesn't kiss anyones @ss or worry about making everyone happy. 
I love what a wonderful father he is and always has been.
I love that we have so much in common ....
but I also love that we balance out each other's personality traits.
I love that he brings me little surprises and lets me know that he's thinking about me just about every day...
but I also love that he lets me know in no uncertain terms when I'm getting to be too much of a pain in the butt.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

That she is my ex.:smthumbup:


----------

